# sight adjustment on a taurus pt845



## chefgrif (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello all. I just bought a pt845 at a gun show. I have put about 300 rounds out of this handgun. So far I realy like this gun. Very little recoil on it. It does seem to shoot low and to the left at about 25 yards. I have pulled the pin out of the rear sight, but it doesn't have any adjustment I can see or find. And the front sight, I haven't been able to get the screw out. But over all I don't see any type of adjustments for the sights at all. But I really do like the handgun overall. It has just been hard aiming on the rear left sight and on the middle of the barrel. Just feels abit weird aiming this way. If anyone has any help, would really apperciate it


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

first..... look at your technique, are you "pushing"? very common to push the trigger, usually result in a low left group for right handed shooters. this is the problem almost always. 


second.... clean your gun, look at the parts for uneven wear or bad machining that would put pressure on the barrel, look for shiney areas that are not uniform.



next your pt845 has fixed sights, so your adjustments are limited. you should be able to pull the rear set screw and drift the sight with a dowel while the slide is in a vise, the reset the screw..... this will give you windage but not elevation. once you get the group centered at 6 oclock you can adjust your sight picture to increase elevation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you are right-handed, and your gun shoots low-and-left, your problem is one of technique, not sight adjustment.

Ted wrote about "pushing" the trigger, meaning that you are pushing leftward against the trigger with your right index finger.
Instead of "pushing," I use the term "milking." It means that, when you squeeze the trigger, you are also squeezing the grip of the pistol with the rest of your right hand's fingers. This supplementary squeeze tends to rotate the pistol's grip to the left as you fire a shot. (Try it with an EMPTY gun while sighting at a featureless, light-colored wall, and you'll be able to see it happen.)
The downward component comes from your trigger pull (or "squeeze"). A poorly developed trigger "pull" will pull the entire gun downward (while your "milking" finger squeeze turns it to the left), making you shoot low-and-left.

The remedy has two components: better grip, and better trigger control.
Settle the pistol into your hand, and grip it as tightly as you can with your thumb and lower three fingers. Maintain this tight grip. (Use a two-hand grip, and you will be even more successful. Find out about the two-hand grip by asking a separate question.)
Keeping your index finger independent of the grip being exercised by the thumb and other fingers, use the pad at the end of your index finger to *press* (not "pull" or "squeeze") the trigger _straight to the rear_. Press slowly, so you won't know when the pistol is going to fire. The shot should be a surprise.
Keep the sights aligned on the target while you are doing this. Yes, the sights are wobbling all over the place. But you will be pleased to see that your shot will hit pretty accurately at where you were aiming.

Do not try to shoot quickly. Speed comes automatically, after lots and lots of slow, accurate practice.


----------



## C1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Having too much trigger finger can result in a POI at 7 o'clock for right handed shooters. Grip, stance and proper technique are very important.

Todd Jarrett on pistol shooting. - YouTube


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Funny—I thought I'd already said that.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i thought i said that but with less words and videos.... but i could be wrong


----------



## doubletap79 (Feb 17, 2013)

chefgrif said:


> Hello all. I just bought a pt845 at a gun show. I have put about 300 rounds out of this handgun. So far I realy like this gun. Very little recoil on it. It does seem to shoot low and to the left at about 25 yards. I have pulled the pin out of the rear sight, but it doesn't have any adjustment I can see or find. And the front sight, I haven't been able to get the screw out. But over all I don't see any type of adjustments for the sights at all. But I really do like the handgun overall. It has just been hard aiming on the rear left sight and on the middle of the barrel. Just feels abit weird aiming this way. If anyone has any help, would really apperciate it


My husband and I both have the same model gun, and we love ours just as much. He is right handed but I am left. We have bore sighted both of our guns. Both have a POI at 7 0'clock, it is a flaw in the manufacturing of the weapon, not a marksmanship issue. My husband taught marksmanship in the U.S. Army as a Ranger. We have purchased lasers for both guns to compensate for the issue. Good luck with yours.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a PT809 which is the same gun in 9mm as most of you know. The front & rear sights are both adjustable for windage only, as has been mentioned. There is a set screw in the center of the front sight & a slightly larger one on the rear. What I found is that Taurus placed some kind of mild sealant on the dovetail on both sights & you have to work at it slowly to loosen the small set screw on the front so as not to break the allen wrench or strip the screw.

Once I was able to remove both sights on mine, I cleaned the goo they placed there & centered both of them. The gun shoots to the point of aim now.


----------

